# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-600

## RX9CDR

,       .     ?

----------


## RX9CDR

FT-600.       .
 .

----------


## RW4HRE

> .  TRX-Manager-  FT-600    !!!         . , !


 -    FT-840     !

 TRX-Manager-     -- - !  :wink: 
     FT-840 --  !   :Smile:

----------

RW4HRE  - .
-      ,      .

----------


## RX9CDR

.....
http://www.trx-manager.com ?

----------


## UN7RX

> ...........


           .       ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## RA4HTN

,  
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ghlight=Ft-600

----------

UN5J

----------

